

Ask HN: Facebook redesign - What's with the "Y" and orange bar? - martingordon
http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/384061532/i-liked-the-old-facebook-login-better

======
zck
The original page from readwriteweb:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_wants_to_be_yo...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_wants_to_be_your_one_true_login.php)

------
Semiapies
Just one of those things to remind us we're still in the Model-T stage of the
web.

